# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  dual-core Atom 330 motherboard launched

## acoul

<-- Click me



> Intel has brought out a dual-core version of its Atom ("Diamondville") processor for low-cost "nettop" PCs. The Atom 330 will ship initially in a low-cost D945GCLF2 mini-ITX board that has gigabit Ethernet, S-video, six-channel audio, eight USB ports, and PCI expansion.


Edit: σε περίπτωση που θέλουμε να κάνουμε boot από USB, πρέπει στο BIOS στο σημείο BOOT στην τελευταία επιλογή: USB Mass Storage Emulation Type να επιλέξουμε το: All Fixed Disc

----------


## lakis

Τρέχει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα WIN XP & Linux gos.
Κυκλοφορεί όμως και μία άλλη έκδοση από την Intel 775 που προορίζεται για home cinema με DVI & HDMI.
Πρέπει να έχει έλθει και στην Ελλάδα με κόστος περίπου 120 ευρά.

----------


## acoul

> Τρέχει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα WIN XP & Linux gos.
> Κυκλοφορεί όμως και μία άλλη έκδοση από την Intel 775 που προορίζεται για home cinema με DVI & HDMI.
> Πρέπει να έχει έλθει και στην Ελλάδα με κόστος περίπου 120 ευρά.


μην μου πεις ότι το πήρες βρε θηρίο, χθες βγήκε η ανακοίνωση ... βασικά το θέλω να αντικαταστήσω ένα athlon XP 2600+ με linux/gentoo στο γραφείο μου. αισιοδοξώ σε καλύτερες επιδώσεις, μικρότερη κατανάλωση και λιγότερη παραγωγή θερμότητας και θορύβου από τους ανεμιστήρες.

----------


## PIT

> Τρέχει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα WIN XP & Linux gos.
> Κυκλοφορεί όμως και μία άλλη έκδοση από την Intel 775 που προορίζεται για home cinema με DVI & HDMI.
> Πρέπει να έχει έλθει και στην Ελλάδα με κόστος περίπου 120 ευρά.


Ποσο το πηρες και απο που??

----------


## itmy

> το θέλω να αντικαταστήσω ένα athlon XP 2600+ με linux/gentoo στο γραφείο μου. αισιοδοξώ σε καλύτερες επιδώσεις


Δε νομίζω ότι θα έχεις καλύτερες επιδόσεις. Ο Atom είναι πιό αργός και από single core Athlon 64 @ 1Ghz (και εξίσου power efficient). Μάλλον είναι κοντά στο 2Χ πιό αργός από τον athlon XP σου. Για άλλη μια φορά η intel μας πουλάει φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες - θέλει να μπεί και στα embedded με x86... http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Ato ... ,1997.html

----------


## lakis

60 ευρώ priveshop. Αλλά το έχουν φέρει και άλλοι.

----------


## PPZ

> 60 ευρώ priveshop. Αλλά το έχουν φέρει και άλλοι.



Εχεις μπερδεψει κατι μου φαινεται.Δεν σε ρωτησε για την Intel μητρικη με Atom επεξεργαστη.Ρωτησε για καινουργια Intel μητρικη *DG45FC*.

Και το priveshop εχει την παλια μητρικη, με single-core Atom 230.Oμως, 60 ευρω ειναι καλη τιμη...


Για πολυ καιρο την διαφημηζε το H.A.C. Shop, με τιμη 80 ευρω, αλλα δεν την ειχανε βεβαια, αφου δεν ειχε βγει καν τοτε.Τωρα, την εχουνε μερικα καταστηματα στην Ελλαδα, με τιμη γυρω στα 130 ευρω...

Δες εδω:

http://www.computerfood.gr/index.php?ta ... t_id=30040

http://www.hacshop.gr/hac/servlet/gr.ha ... pathfinder

----------


## acoul

D945GCLF2 --> atom dual core 330. το ερώτημα είναι τι κάνει από overclock, δίνει άραγε κάποια δυνατότητα το bios? το DG45FC είναι socket 775 mini-ITX και συνολικά ξεφεύγει από το κόστος των 60-80 ευρώ.

----------


## acoul

μέχρι να βγουν τα πρώτα benchmarks για τον atom 330, μερικά benchmarks που διαφωτίζουν κάπως τα πράγματα ...

----------


## Papatrexas

79euro στο CarTft.Com
Γερμανία (Ευρώπη άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα τελωνείου)
και από ότι ακούω σε 2-3 εργάσιμες φτάνει Ελλάδα.

Διαφορές/Πλεονεκτήματα έναντι του D945GCLF?
-Intel Atom 330 2x 1.6Ghz (Διπύρηνος δηλαδή, όχι ΗΤ)
-Gigabit Lan
-TV-Out!
-παραπάνω USB headers πάνω στο board.

http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/980

Με ψήνει πολύ για 24/7 γραφομηχανή / surf PC / Player..
αφενός γιατί η ΔΕΗ μας έχει ξετινάξει,
και αφετέρου γιατί το Power PC είναι θερμάστρα! 
Πραγματικά το δωμάτιό μου είναι πάντα 2-3βαθμούς πιο ζεστό από τα υπόλοιπα..

Το ερώτημα είναι, HD τουλάχιστον 720 θα μπορεί να παίξει?
για 1080 δεν το συζητάω, εδώ ούτε θηρία laptops δεν παίζουν (Core2 T7300, με Ati 2600νομίζω, [email protected], και πήγαινε καρέ καρέ...)

----------


## acoul

Γιάννη αν πάρεις για εσένα, θέλω και εγώ ένα.

----------


## bedazzled

> -Intel Atom 330 2x 1.6Ghz (Διπύρηνος δηλαδή, όχι ΗΤ)


Είναι και HT, υποστηρίζει 4 νήματα σύνολο ...

----------


## PPZ

Εδω την εχει πιο φθηνα μου φαινεται, και θελει 20 ευρω για αποστολη ΑΝΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ.Δλδ, αν παραγγειλουμε 3 πλακετες, θα μας πανε 20 ευρω τα μεταφορικα για τρεις (7 ευρω ανα πλακετα αν το καταλαβα καλα απο το site).Btw και εγω μεσα για μια...  ::  


http://www.kmelektronik.de/main_site/?S ... &fd=496485

----------


## PPZ

Well,  ::  

Πρωτες εντυπωσεις απο το καινουργιο motherboard ειναι οτι παιζει καλα, αλλα οχι οσο περιμενα.Δλδ, για dual Atom περιμενα τουλαχιστον 50% καλυτερες επιδοσεις, αλλα δεν παιζει καλυτερα απο 15-20% απο το αλλο, βαση μερικα benchmark που ετρεξα.Αλλα, οτι αξιζει τα λεφτα του, αξιζει.Σε κανονικες συνθηκες δεν θα δουμε μεγαλη βελτιωση απο το μονοπυρηνο, αλλα, και εγω δεν ειχα πολυ χρονο να ριξω κανενα σοβαρο τεστ...

----------


## acoul

Νοτ Μπαντ ... 1000 ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!


```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 28
model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 1596.097
cache size      : 512 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 2
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 10
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 3195.02
clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 28
model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 1596.097
cache size      : 512 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 2
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 10
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 3192.16
clflush size    : 64

processor       : 2
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 28
model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 1596.097
cache size      : 512 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 2
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 10
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 3192.20
clflush size    : 64

processor       : 3
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 28
model name      : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 1596.097
cache size      : 512 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 4
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 2
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 10
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 3192.21
clflush size    : 64
```



```
cat /proc/interrupts
           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3
  0:        132          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer
  1:        904          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
  8:          3          0          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc
  9:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
 17:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4
 18:          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata, uhci_hcd:usb3
 19:       6456          0       3961          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2
 20:        362          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5, eth0
 21:        115          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel
NMI:          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts
LOC:     155975     155982     155978     155966   Local timer interrupts
RES:        113        439        176        180   Rescheduling interrupts
CAL:        130         90        155        117   function call interrupts
TLB:        130         84        111         91   TLB shootdowns
TRM:          0          0          0          0   Thermal event interrupts
SPU:          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```



```
lspci -v
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>
        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at 50200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
        I/O ports at 20e0 [size=8]
        Memory at 40000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at 50280000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2
        Kernel modules: intelfb

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device d604
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at 502c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00
        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
        Memory behind bridge: 50100000-501fffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-00000000500fffff
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. Unknown device 0000
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. Unknown device 0000
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00
        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. Unknown device 0000
        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2
        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver
        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        I/O ports at 2080 [size=32]
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 2060 [size=32]
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at 2040 [size=32]
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 2020 [size=32]
        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        Memory at 502c4000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0
        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=32
        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>
        Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt, intel-rng

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
        I/O ports at 20b0 [size=16]
        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 20c8 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 20ec [size=4]
        I/O ports at 20c0 [size=8]
        I/O ports at 20e8 [size=4]
        I/O ports at 20a0 [size=16]
        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2
        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)
        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 464c
        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 2000 [size=32]
        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus
        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Unknown device 8680:0100
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
        Memory at 50100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Memory at 50000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]
        Expansion ROM at 50020000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-
        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01
        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=2
        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data <?>
        Kernel driver in use: r8169
        Kernel modules: r8169
```



```
dmidecode
# dmidecode 2.9
SMBIOS 2.4 present.
23 structures occupying 1122 bytes.
Table at 0x000E3590.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 4, 35 bytes
Processor Information
        Socket Designation: U1PR
        Type: Central Processor
        Family: <OUT OF SPEC>
        Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation
        ID: C2 06 01 00 FF FB E9 BF
        Version: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz
        Voltage: 1.6 V
        External Clock: 133 MHz
        Max Speed: 4000 MHz
        Current Speed: 1600 MHz
        Status: Populated, Enabled
        Upgrade: Other
        L1 Cache Handle: 0x0002
        L2 Cache Handle: 0x0001
        L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided
        Serial Number: Not Specified
        Asset Tag: Not Specified
        Part Number: Not Specified

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
        Socket Designation: Unknown
        Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2
        Operational Mode: Write Back
        Location: Internal
        Installed Size: 512 KB
        Maximum Size: 512 KB
        Supported SRAM Types:
                Asynchronous
        Installed SRAM Type: Asynchronous
        Speed: Unknown
        Error Correction Type: Single-bit ECC
        System Type: Unified
        Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 7, 19 bytes
Cache Information
        Socket Designation: Unknown
        Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1
        Operational Mode: Write Back
        Location: Internal
        Installed Size: 32 KB
        Maximum Size: 32 KB
        Supported SRAM Types:
                Asynchronous
        Installed SRAM Type: Asynchronous
        Speed: Unknown
        Error Correction Type: Single-bit ECC
        System Type: Instruction
        Associativity: 8-way Set-associative

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
BIOS Information
        Vendor: Intel Corp.
        Version: LF94510J.86A.0099.2008.0731.0303
        Release Date: 07/31/2008
        Address: 0xF0000
        Runtime Size: 64 kB
        ROM Size: 512 kB
        Characteristics:
                PCI is supported
                BIOS is upgradeable
                BIOS shadowing is allowed
                Boot from CD is supported
                Selectable boot is supported
                EDD is supported
                8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)
                Serial services are supported (int 14h)
                Printer services are supported (int 17h)
                CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)
                ACPI is supported
                USB legacy is supported
                ATAPI Zip drive boot is supported
                BIOS boot specification is supported
                Function key-initiated network boot is supported
                Targeted content distribution is supported
        BIOS Revision: 0.0
        Firmware Revision: 0.0

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
System Information
        Manufacturer:
        Product Name:
        Version:
        Serial Number:
        UUID: 4178CB4A-6CC1-11DD-AEC7-0011113186F6
        Wake-up Type: Power Switch
        SKU Number: Not Specified
        Family: Not Specified

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 2, 20 bytes
Base Board Information
        Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
        Product Name: D945GCLF2
        Version: AAE46416-101
        Serial Number: AZLS8340048G
        Asset Tag: Base Board Asset Tag
        Features:
                Board is a hosting board
                Board is replaceable
        Location In Chassis: Base Board Chassis Location
        Chassis Handle: 0x0006
        Type: Unknown
        Contained Object Handles: 0

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 3, 17 bytes
Chassis Information
        Manufacturer:
        Type: Desktop
        Lock: Not Present
        Version:
        Serial Number:
        Asset Tag:
        Boot-up State: Safe
        Power Supply State: Safe
        Thermal State: Other
        Security Status: Other
        OEM Information: 0x00000000

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
        Internal Reference Designator: PRIMARY
        Internal Connector Type: On Board IDE
        External Reference Designator: Not Specified
        External Connector Type: None
        Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
        Internal Reference Designator: SECONDARY
        Internal Connector Type: On Board IDE
        External Reference Designator: Not Specified
        External Connector Type: None
        Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 8, 9 bytes
Port Connector Information
        Internal Reference Designator: ATX_PWR
        Internal Connector Type: Other
        External Reference Designator: Not Specified
        External Connector Type: None
        Port Type: Other

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 9, 13 bytes
System Slot Information
        Designation: PCI SLOT 1
        Type: 32-bit PCI
        Current Usage: Available
        Length: Long
        ID: 1
        Characteristics:
                3.3 V is provided
                PME signal is supported
                SMBus signal is supported

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 10, 6 bytes
On Board Device Information
        Type: Video
        Status: Enabled
        Description: Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 3 Controller

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 10, 6 bytes
On Board Device Information
        Type: Ethernet
        Status: Enabled
        Description: Realtek RTL8102E Ethernet Device

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 10, 6 bytes
On Board Device Information
        Type: Sound
        Status: Enabled
        Description: Intel(R) High Definition Audio Device

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 13, 22 bytes
BIOS Language Information
        Installable Languages: 1
                enUS
        Currently Installed Language: enUS

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 32, 20 bytes
System Boot Information
        Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 16, 15 bytes
Physical Memory Array
        Location: System Board Or Motherboard
        Use: System Memory
        Error Correction Type: None
        Maximum Capacity: 2 GB
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Number Of Devices: 1

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
        Array Handle: 0x0010
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Total Width: 64 bits
        Data Width: 64 bits
        Size: 1024 MB
        Form Factor: DIMM
        Set: None
        Locator: J1MY
        Bank Locator: CHAN A DIMM 0
        Type: DDR2
        Type Detail: Synchronous
        Speed: 533 MHz (1.9 ns)
        Manufacturer: 0x7F7F7F7F7F9BFFFF
        Serial Number: 0x870E38FA
        Asset Tag: Unknown
        Part Number: 0xFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
        Starting Address: 0x00000000000
        Ending Address: 0x0003FFFFFFF
        Range Size: 1 GB
        Physical Device Handle: 0x0011
        Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0013
        Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 19, 15 bytes
Memory Array Mapped Address
        Starting Address: 0x00000000000
        Ending Address: 0x0003FFFFFFF
        Range Size: 1 GB
        Physical Array Handle: 0x0010
        Partition Width: 0

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 187, 9 bytes
OEM-specific Type
        Header and Data:
                BB 09 14 00 11 00 03 00 00

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 136, 6 bytes
OEM-specific Type
        Header and Data:
                88 06 15 00 5A 5A

Handle 0xFEFF, DMI type 127, 4 bytes
End Of Table
```

----------


## Papatrexas

Παιδιά το λειτουργικό δεν εκμεταλλεύεται όλους τους πυρήνες, και προφανώς όχι σωστά..

Στήνοντας 1 σε WinXP SP3, ουδέποτε, κάνοντας τα Updates, εγκαταστάσεις, κτλ κτλ ουδέποτε είδα τους πυρήνες να τερματίζουν.
πότε πήγαιναν όλοι στο 25%, πότε ένας στο 75% και οι λοιποί περί το 10-15%...
Το πως μοιράζεται το φορτίο.. είναι άξιο απορίας!!

Πάντως η βασική του διαφορά με το μονοπύρηνο δεν είναι τόσο ο Επεξεργαστής..
αλλά ότι αυτό έχει:
-*GIGABIT Lan*, 
-*S-Video*,
-πολύ καλό 6κάναλο HD ήχο,
-και 2 USB Παραπάνω... (ένα extra εσωτερικό header)

Δηλαδή πιστεύω ότι χαλαρά αξίζει τη διαφορά των 20euro!

Άντε να δούμε και κανένα Imageάκι να βγαίνει σε Mac OS!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

είναι κουκλί Γιάννη! μπήκε, μετά από μικρές επεμβάσεις, στο msi mega 180 κουτάκι που φιλοξενούσε μέχρι πρότινος έναν Athlon XP 2400+. μαζί με ένα νέο WD RE2 δίσκο. Η κατανάλωση από 130W πήγε στα 40W, ελάχιστη παραγωγή θέρμανσης, αθόρυβο και 2 x 2 64bit πυρήνες --> ιιτς Ε μπάργκαιν !!

----------


## Papatrexas

> ...μπήκε, μετά από μικρές επεμβάσεις, στο msi mega 180 κουτάκι...


Το μπροστινό VFD-Panel, & τα κουμπάκια αχρηστεύτηκαν? Φαντάζομαι πρέπει να ηταν για custom MSI board τα βύσματα και όχι USB..
Δες μήπως αυτό το βυσματάκι αν και περίεργο ήταν όντως USB και το συνδέσεις κάπως..
Τα λέω καλά? Δώσε φωτογραφίες στο λαό!!!

Ετοιμάζω και εγώ κάτι.. θα αργήσει γιατί περιλαμβάνει αρκετό modding, και ακόμα είμαι στην περισυλλογή κομματιών,
αλλά πιστεύω θα βγει ακόμα πιο κουκλί!
Προσεχώς φωτογραφίες, όταν με το καλό τελειώσει!

----------


## gRooV

το έφερε κανείς ελλάδα ή όχι ακόμα?
πως το βλέπετε? να το πάρουμε ή θα αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν σωρό τέτοια σε κανά μήνα στα 1.8Ghz , 2.0Ghz ...
1080 τελικά παίζει?

----------


## blueice

Από που τα πήρατε και πόσο κόστισε με τα ταχυδρομικά? Θέλω κι εγώ να πάρω ένα.

----------


## PPZ

Γιαννη παιζει καλα σε OS X.Εκμεταλευεται και τους τεσσερις πυρηνες.Αν γουσταρεις να βαλεις, κατεβασε ενα leo4all v3 και θα σου πω πως να τα κανεις.Η αν θελεις, θα σου καψω εγω το δισκακι και το παιρνεις καποια στιγμη.Δεν βολευει το image γιατι εχει πανω απο 7 γιγα...

----------


## acoul

@papatrexas: Γιάννη δεν είναι USB, οπότε μόνο τον διακόπτη από το panel ...

Intel C++ Linux optimizations για τον atom.

----------


## PPZ

Εχω ανακαλυψει κατι πολυ καλο.Αν ενεργοποιησεις στο bios το sys fan control (η κατι τετοιο, εχει μονο μια τετοια επιλογη), και μεταφερεις το φισακι του fan του chipset στην διπλανη υποδοχη (αυτη που ειναι στην ακρη της μητρικης, γραφει SYS FAN), θα χαμηλοσει στροφες ο ανεμιστηρας, και θα ισυχασει ολο το συστημα.Το chipset δεν υπερθερμαινεται, την δοκιμαζω τωρα και δυο ημερες ασταματητα....  ::

----------


## gRooV

Τόσες απαντήσεις δώσατε αλλά απαντήστε και στα ερωτήματα του blueice και στα δικά μου.  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Άμεσα διαθέσιμο
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=103176

----------


## acoul

ωραίος!

----------


## blueice

> Άμεσα διαθέσιμο
> http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=103176


thanks, μόλις πήρα ένα  ::

----------


## blueice

> Γιαννη παιζει καλα σε OS X.Εκμεταλευεται και τους τεσσερις πυρηνες.Αν γουσταρεις να βαλεις, κατεβασε ενα leo4all v3 και θα σου πω πως να τα κανεις.Η αν θελεις, θα σου καψω εγω το δισκακι και το παιρνεις καποια στιγμη.Δεν βολευει το image γιατι εχει πανω απο 7 γιγα...


Μπορείς να μου πεις κι εμένα πως το κάνω install;

----------


## orfeas

Πιστεύετε πως με την μικρή κατανάλωση που έχει
θα μπορέσει να πάρει ρεύμα μέσω PoE 
από το ισόγειο στην ταράτσα σε 5όροφη πολυκατοικία ??

Ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό pico-PSU που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μέσω PoE
και ποιο το μικρότερο δυνατό που να σηκώνει το συγκεκριμένο board με 3λινκ σε a ας πούμε

----------


## blueice

> Γιαννη παιζει καλα σε OS X.Εκμεταλευεται και τους τεσσερις πυρηνες.Αν γουσταρεις να βαλεις, κατεβασε ενα leo4all v3 και θα σου πω πως να τα κανεις.Η αν θελεις, θα σου καψω εγω το δισκακι και το παιρνεις καποια στιγμη.Δεν βολευει το image γιατι εχει πανω απο 7 γιγα...


κατάφερες να κάνεις να παίξει η καρτα ήχου; Αν ναι πώς;

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PPZ
> 
> Γιαννη παιζει καλα σε OS X.Εκμεταλευεται και τους τεσσερις πυρηνες.Αν γουσταρεις να βαλεις, κατεβασε ενα leo4all v3 και θα σου πω πως να τα κανεις.Η αν θελεις, θα σου καψω εγω το δισκακι και το παιρνεις καποια στιγμη.Δεν βολευει το image γιατι εχει πανω απο 7 γιγα...
> 
> 
> κατάφερες να κάνεις να παίξει η καρτα ήχου; Αν ναι πώς;



Κανε εγκατασταση AZALIA AUDIO kext's και θα δουλεψει.Βεβαια, δικαναλο, αλλα παιζει...

Εδω ειναι:
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php? ... t&id=24854

----------


## papashark

> Πιστεύετε πως με την μικρή κατανάλωση που έχει
> θα μπορέσει να πάρει ρεύμα μέσω PoE 
> από το ισόγειο στην ταράτσα σε 5όροφη πολυκατοικία ??
> 
> Ποιο είναι το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό pico-PSU που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μέσω PoE
> και ποιο το μικρότερο δυνατό που να σηκώνει το συγκεκριμένο board με 3λινκ σε a ας πούμε


Οι προδιαγραφές του 802.3af νομίζω είναι για 15.7Watt, τώρα πόσο θα αντέξει θα στο πει κανένας άλλος  ::

----------


## acoul

```
Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2 p1.0) ) #4 SMP Thu Oct 9 05:58:38 EEST 2008
```



```
/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
```

το συγκεκριμένο μηχανάκι είναι πλέον το νέο workstation στο ozonet. Η διαφορά από ένα Athlon XP 3000+ δεν είναι αισθητή. Ο XP είναι ένα 10-20% πιο γρήγορος σε signle tasks! Η διαφορά όμως από 130Watt --> 40Watt είναι αισθητή. 64bit, smp, HD audio & video, μια χαρά. Παίδεμα λίγο τα fonts & dpi @ xorg αλλά με λίγο googling όλα καλά. Το αααανεμηστίρι είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό --> βουίζει σαν κουνούπι! θα πρέπει να βρω ένα μεγαλύτερο silent ... Μένει να τελειώσει το kde-4 που χτίζεται από πίσω 2 μέρες τώρα και να δούμε τι παίζει με το 3D acceleration & opengl στα X.

----------


## Valis

> Οι προδιαγραφές του 802.3af νομίζω είναι για 15.7Watt, τώρα πόσο θα αντέξει θα στο πει κανένας άλλος


Είναι μέχρι 15,7Watt το πρότυπο, αλλά είναι μπορούν να περάσουν και πολύ περισσότερα.

Με δύο προϋπόθεσεις: *χαμηλό SLEW RATE στο ρεύμα* και ΕΜΙ φίλτρο

----------


## acoul

τελικά υπάρχει λόγος που το λένε bleeding edge. vesa driver μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο ... 

δεν άργησε και πολύ !! ο λόγος που το open source είναι μονόδρομος !!

----------


## acoul

το audio s/pdif παίζει τζετ !! έκανα την επέμβαση για την αλλαγή στο ανεμιστήρι και διαπίστωσα ότι το south bridge chip ψηνόταν στην κυριολεξία !! μπήκε μια ψύκτρα με μίγμα θερμοαγώγιμης και κόλλας συλικόνης και ένα αρκετά πιο μεγάλο ανεμιστήρι ball bearing που φυσάει και τις τρεις ψύκτρες με ρυθμιζόμενες στροφές. όλα καλά!

 <-- Click me!

----------


## acoul

τελικά το σύστημα δουλεύει τζετ, αθόρυβα και οικολογικά με 64bit-gentoo GNU/Linux & KDE-4, OpenOffice-3, Gimp-2.6 και πάει λέγοντας. Σταθερό, όχι τρελές επιδόσεις, αλλά σαφώς πιο γρήγορο από τον Athlon XP 3000+ ειδικά σε multitasking καταστάσεις. Σε αναμονή να δούμε τι κάνει και στο επίπεδο των 3D γραφικών, περιμένουμε τους νέους X-drivers από την Intel ...

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει και αυτό ...

επιτέλους:


```
glxinfo | grep -i rend
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G GEM 20080716
```



```
cat /proc/version
Linux version 2.6.28-rc2 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2 p1.0) ) #1 SMP Mon Oct 27 20:02:02 EET 2008
```



```
glxgears
3630 frames in 5.0 seconds = 725.863 FPS
3682 frames in 5.0 seconds = 736.373 FPS
3665 frames in 5.0 seconds = 732.875 FPS
3662 frames in 5.0 seconds = 732.318 FPS
```

πίκρα τα γραφικά ... τουλάχιστο έδωσε κάτι παραπάνω από το 147 που ήταν πριν ... πολύ bleeding edge ...

----------


## commando

Σε εκανε το atom modder σε λιγο θα μπεις στα παλια χωραφια μας overclocking και δε συμαζευεται.
Atom ειναι δεν ειναι KTM .Τεσπα να σου παραγγειλω?
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ATI-Radeon-9250-PCI- ... 240%3A1308

----------


## bedazzled

> Σε εκανε το atom modder σε λιγο θα μπεις στα παλια χωραφια μας *overclocking* και δε συμαζευεται.


Ντροπή Γιώργο, δεν κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα οι οικολόγοι!  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Καλά είναι αυτά τα μηχανάκια, αλλά τελικά πέρα απο το μέγεθος (κα ι ίσως το λίγο μικρότερο κοστος) δεν έχουν κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. 
Εννοώ οτι με μια Motherboard με oboard VGA (~55-60€ για μια με AMD 740G ή 780G), εναν AMD Χ2 4050 ή 4450 (~50€) εχεις και πάλι χαμηλή κατανάλωση (υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα undervolting και κλειδωματος στην πιο χαμηλη συχνοτητα) (κατω απο 40W idle), ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερες επιδοσεις (τοσο σε CPU όσο και σε GPU), δυνατοτητα για HD και ελαφρα παιχνιδια, πολύ μεγαλύτερη επεκτασιμότητα, στανταρ συσκευες και drivers Και πολυ μεγαλύτερη δυνατότητα σκαλίσματος (πχ με Undervolting Και underclocking ενα τετοιο setup μπορει να πλησιασει αρκετα τα 30W, ενώ έχει και τη δυνατότητα πουσαρισματος προσωρινα για κανενα παιχνιδακι!)

Δείτε και μια τετοια συγκριση εδώ. Πλεονεκτημα στην καταναλωση σε idle υπάρχει, αλλα ειναι μικρό, ενω σε load δεν εχει νοημα η συγκριση αφού ο Atom δεν μπορεί να κάνει καποια πραγματα που ο athlon Μπορει πχ 1080P.

----------


## acoul

footprint ... ή αλλιώς space <-- the final frontier !!

 <-- Click me

@[email protected]: στην συγκεκριμένη ενότητα μιλάμε για τον atom 330 που έχει δυο πυρήνες και όχι τον atom 270 με ένα πυρήνα. σε linux περιβάλλον οι επιδόσεις του atom 330 είναι αξιοσέβαστες παρότι σαφώς υπολείπονται αυτών του AMD X2 4050e! φοβάμαι ότι συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.

----------


## harrylaos

Υπαρχει καποιο pico-psu η ακομα και poe injector που να το υποστηριζει?
Στο ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι που εχω παρει δεν χωραει κανονικο μεγεθος τροφοδοτικου!

Το εχω εδω και 1 μηνα ισως και παραπανω, πολυ καλο μηχανακι.
Με δοκιμες και stress tools που εκανα η cpu μπουκωνει εαν περασουν 420mbps απο πανω του η εαν γινουν 16.000 συνδεσεις ταυτοχρονα, βεβαια αστεια πραγματα να λεμε περι ταυτοχρονων συνδεσεων και 420mbps αλλα δειχνει πως το μηχανακι ειναι μαχητης.

----------


## acoul

αυτό ίσως ...

----------


## harrylaos

Αυτο ακριβως εψαχνα! Το ειχα ξαναδει νομιζω σε ενα συστημα σου Αλεξ, σωστα?

----------


## acoul

> Αυτο ακριβως εψαχνα! Το ειχα ξαναδει νομιζω σε ενα συστημα σου Αλεξ, σωστα?


όχι, παίζω αποκλειστικά με embedded & open source λειτουργικό από την πρώτη μέρα σύνδεσής μου στο AWMN.

----------


## harrylaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
> Αυτο ακριβως εψαχνα! Το ειχα ξαναδει νομιζω σε ενα συστημα σου Αλεξ, σωστα?
> 
> 
> όχι, παίζω αποκλειστικά με embedded & open source λειτουργικό από την πρώτη μέρα σύνδεσής μου στο AWMN.


Για το τροφοδοτικο μιλαω Αλεξ.

----------


## shad0w

Καμμιά προέκταση για pci σαν αυτή γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει εν Ελλάδι?

----------


## orfeas

Εγώ μόλις παρέλαβα αυτήν που πρότεινε ο Vigor.
Δεν το πίστευα κι όμως. Δωρεάν μεταφορικά από Χονγκ Κονγκ!! Τελικό κόστος $10

----------


## harrylaos

Ορφεα Στειλε μου λινκ σε πμ.

----------


## shad0w

> Εγώ μόλις παρέλαβα αυτήν που πρότεινε ο Vigor.
> Δεν το πίστευα κι όμως. Δωρεάν μεταφορικά από Χονγκ Κονγκ!! Τελικό κόστος $10


Ψάχνω dual riser όμως...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orfeas
> 
> Εγώ μόλις παρέλαβα αυτήν που πρότεινε ο Vigor.
> Δεν το πίστευα κι όμως. Δωρεάν μεταφορικά από Χονγκ Κονγκ!! Τελικό κόστος $10
> 
> 
> Ψάχνω dual riser όμως...


θα είναι συμβατό όμως με τη συγκεκριμένη μητρική ?

----------


## shad0w

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος βάσει αυτού του καταστήματος,και μιλώντας με πωλητή με διαβεβαίωσε οτι δουλεύει 100%.Σιγουρα έχω την δυνατότητα επιστροφής.

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλησπέρα,

να πω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου με την συγκεκριμένη m/b. 

Την πήρα για να φτιάξω επιτέλους το mediacenter Η/Υ που ήθελα με προοπτική 24/7 λειτουργίας μέσα στο σπίτι.
Άρα έψαχνα κάτι που θα ήταν φθηνό και που δεν θα μου ανέβαζε την κατανάλωση στα ύψη. 

Λόγω mediacentre δοκίμασα το linuxmce κ το MythTV (fedora, ubuntu). Τελικά για την δική μου περίπτωση η καλύτερη επιλογή ήταν Ubuntu 8.10 με ενεργοποίηση του MythTV αφού περάστηκε όλο το λειτουργικό (ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος έτσι ώστε να παίξει σωστά 5.1 ο ήχος)

Εκεί που έχω φάει σκάλωμα είναι ότι το s-video δεν παίζει σωστά με τους default drivers και όπως έχω δει και στο http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17776 υπάρχει δουλειά ακόμη. Το έχει λύσει κανείς αυτό το θέμα ?

Να προσθέσω ότι λόγω κακού driver η εικόνα έχει σπασίματα αν κανείς θελήσει να παίξει κάποιο DVD με γρήγορη κίνηση.

Αυτά τα δύο θέματα από άποψη λειτουργίας και οι κακές ψήκτρες που έχει το μηχάνημα με κάνουν να είμαι λίγο συγκρατημένος και να μην το προτείνω ανοικτά.

Αν κάποιος συνάδελφος τα έχει λύσει τα προηγούμενα και μπορεί να βοηθήσει με τους drivers και τις ψήκτρες θα του ήμουνα ευγνώμων.

Ηλίας

----------


## harrylaos

Ναι βασικα για την χρηση που το πηρες ειναι ελεος
Και σου λεω ελεος γιατι το εχω δοκιμασει, τα ιδια με σενα ελεγα, νομιζα οτι με dual core θα ειναι οκ, αλλα η καρτα γραφικων ειναι ενα αισχος

Για χρηση σαν ταρατσο-pc παντως κανει *καταπληκτικα την δουλεια του.*
Με 4 λινκς σφιζει.

----------


## commando

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> να πω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου με την συγκεκριμένη m/b. 
> 
> Την πήρα για να φτιάξω επιτέλους το mediacenter Η/Υ που ήθελα με προοπτική 24/7 λειτουργίας μέσα στο σπίτι.
> Άρα έψαχνα κάτι που θα ήταν φθηνό και που δεν θα μου ανέβαζε την κατανάλωση στα ύψη. 
> 
> Λόγω mediacentre δοκίμασα το linuxmce κ το MythTV (fedora, ubuntu). Τελικά για την δική μου περίπτωση η καλύτερη επιλογή ήταν Ubuntu 8.10 με ενεργοποίηση του MythTV αφού περάστηκε όλο το λειτουργικό (ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος έτσι ώστε να παίξει σωστά 5.1 ο ήχος)
> 
> ...


Φιλε ενα μηνα τωρα δεν εχω το παραμικρο προβλημα αλλα σε 2003 και βεβαια δεν παιζω hd αν αυτο ψαχνεις δεν κανει,αλλα για σερβερ με 77 ευρω δεν θα ξαναβρεις,Ψυκτρα θελει στο τσιπακι της INTEL,εχω βαλει σαν αυτες για μνημες με 5 ευρω pm me αν θες.
Ειναι πραγματικα τελειο!
screenshots
http://www.market.awmn/index.php?topic=110.0

----------


## commando

υστερα απο λαικη απαιτηση μια live pic απο τα εντοσθια.Ουσιαστικα ειναι 4 μικρες ψυκτρες RAM ενωμενες μεταξυ τους.Τωρα βαζεις εκει το δαχτυλο κ δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα
(Ηθελε λιγο λιμαρισμα δεν χρειαζεται ομως να εισαι κ μηχανολογος χεχε)

----------


## gRooV

Εγώ έχω καταργήσει το ανεμιστηράκι στο chipset επειδή έκανε θόρυβο και έχω βάλει ένα 8άρι από πάνω και δεν ακούγεται το παραμικρό και επιπλέον υπάρχει ροή αέρα σχεδόν σε όλη την μητρική. Και εγώ σε 2003 το έχω όπου δεν υπάρχουν drivers για την καρτα γραφικών. Σε XP δεν παίζει 720p?? Δεν μπορεί να μην παίζει!! Για απαντήστε παρακαλώ όσοι έχετε δοκιμάσει.

----------


## commando

> Εγώ έχω καταργήσει το ανεμιστηράκι στο chipset επειδή έκανε θόρυβο και έχω βάλει ένα 8άρι από πάνω και δεν ακούγεται το παραμικρό και επιπλέον υπάρχει ροή αέρα σχεδόν σε όλη την μητρική. Και εγώ σε 2003 το έχω όπου δεν υπάρχουν drivers για την καρτα γραφικών. Σε XP δεν παίζει 720p?? Δεν μπορεί να μην παίζει!! Για απαντήστε παρακαλώ όσοι έχετε δοκιμάσει.


Eμενα μια χαρα παιζει @2003(driver 6.14.10.4926)
Δεν εχω τεσταρει σε 720p ομως.

----------


## commando

updated groovako τωρα ειδα οτι παιζει και 720p no problem .Η Cpu βεβαια παει γυρω στα 45% αλλα τρεχουν κ αλλα 70 services. 
http://10.15.169.10:8080/sensor.htm?lis ... 87=1&id=89

----------


## gRooV

> updated groovako τωρα ειδα οτι παιζει και 720p no problem .Η Cpu βεβαια παει γυρω στα 45% αλλα τρεχουν κ αλλα 70 services. 
> http://10.15.169.10:8080/sensor.htm?lis ... 87=1&id=89


οι drivers που αναφέρεις που είναι??
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Filter_ ... ng=eng#DRV

----------


## commando

μεσα στο cd(sic!)o ιδιος των xp!

----------


## gRooV

εχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν το έκανε εγκατάσταση, ίσως το έκανες search from drive και το έβαλε.. θα το δοκιμάσω.

σήκωσε και αυτό το λινκ πια!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## commando

δεν θυμαμαι αν το περασα καρφωτα,αλλα σιγουρα το περασα απο safe mode.Oσο για το λινκ αν εννοεις με convict σηκωμενο το εχω απο τοτε που επεσε με την βροχη,90% εφοσον τα αλλα μου λινκ παιζουν παλι πρεπει να ειναι παλι απο τη μερια του.Οποτε μπορεσετε το κοιτατε βρε!

----------


## acoul

σε περίπτωση που θέλουμε να κάνουμε boot από USB, πρέπει στο BIOS στο σημείο BOOT στην τελευταία επιλογή: USB Mass Storage Emulation Type να επιλέξουμε το: All Fixed Disc

ενημερώθηκε σχετικά και η αρχική δημοσίευση.

----------


## gRooV

εγώ πάντως δεν βρήκα driver vga για 2003!!  ::   ::

----------


## vabiris

με mikrotik το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις, την gigabit lan την βλεπει, ποσα λινκ με nstream λετε να σηκωνει?

----------


## commando

Προσεχως θα το αναβαθμισω και θα σου πω.Πρεπει να τα βλεπει ολα απλα θες μικροτικ 3 για να βλεπει τα 2 cores.H καλυτερη λυση man.Atom παντου και για server που εχω 7 μηνες απροβληματιστα αβαδιστα αατο.(ps κανε microστοχευση αλλαξα λιγο υψος.)

----------


## igna

> εγώ πάντως δεν βρήκα driver vga για 2003!!


Δεν χρειάζεται άλλους Driver απλά θέλει να τους κάνεις εγκατάστασή χειροκίνητα.

----------


## vabiris

> Προσεχως θα το αναβαθμισω και θα σου πω.Πρεπει να τα βλεπει ολα απλα θες μικροτικ 3 για να βλεπει τα 2 cores.H καλυτερη λυση man.Atom παντου και για server που εχω 7 μηνες απροβληματιστα αβαδιστα αατο.(ps κανε microστοχευση αλλαξα λιγο υψος.)

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Προσεχως θα το αναβαθμισω και θα σου πω.Πρεπει να τα βλεπει ολα απλα θες μικροτικ 3 για να βλεπει τα 2 cores.H καλυτερη λυση man.Atom παντου και για server που εχω 7 μηνες απροβληματιστα αβαδιστα αατο.(ps κανε microστοχευση αλλαξα λιγο υψος.)


Δεν υπάρχει η λέξη "σπασμένη" παίρνεις ένα license το βάζεις και μετά μπορείς να περάσεις και κάποια έξτρα πακέτα made by awmn. 

Πριν πει κανείς τίποτα τεχνηέντως δεν βάζω ονόματα..

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ...


Σαν την 2.9.27 εννοω!

----------


## ysam

Ξέχασε το. Πάμε για V4.

----------


## Acinonyx

> *************?


Υπάρχει quagga που παίρνει μικροτικ.

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Προσεχως θα το αναβαθμισω και θα σου πω.Πρεπει να τα βλεπει ολα απλα θες μικροτικ 3 για να βλεπει τα 2 cores.H καλυτερη λυση man.Atom παντου και για server που εχω 7 μηνες απροβληματιστα αβαδιστα αατο.(ps κανε microστοχευση αλλαξα λιγο υψος.)


εχμ....διαβάζουν και απέξω ε;;;;  ::

----------


## commando

Εχμ δεν το επιασα αυτο ,anyway ολα τα embedded παραμενει θεση μου ειναι οδοντοπαστες μπροστα σε ενα atom 330 motherboard ξερω οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχουμε πολλες εναλλακτικες με πανω απο 2 pci για ifs αλλα συντομα πολυ συντομα οι κατασκευστες θα δωσουν λυση σε αυτο,ειμαι σιγουρος.  ::   :: Οποτε αρχιστε να μαζευετε φραγκα για το κουτι το 24V pico και το τροφο και συντομα η μητρικη ερχεται με το μπρικι v3 ή v4 κλπ η γιατι οχι και λυση με n.25W χωρις προβλημα τραφικ μια χαρα!!!

----------


## acoul

έλα αύριο από το hellug lab μπας και σε επαναφέρουμε στο σωστό δρόμο του open, green & σουβλάκι ... !!

----------


## commando

Eρχομαι θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι αμεροπληπτος και να πειστω αλλιως με κερασμα wrapaki χρηματιζομαι κιολας τι μονο οι βουλευτες?Αλλα αυριο ειναι Τριτη.

----------


## papashark

> Εχμ δεν το επιασα αυτο ,anyway ολα τα embedded παραμενει θεση μου ειναι οδοντοπαστες μπροστα σε ενα atom 330 motherboard ξερω οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχουμε πολλες εναλλακτικες με πανω απο 2 pci για ifs αλλα συντομα πολυ συντομα οι κατασκευστες θα δωσουν λυση σε αυτο,ειμαι σιγουρος.  Οποτε αρχιστε να μαζευετε φραγκα για το κουτι το 24V pico και το τροφο και συντομα η μητρικη ερχεται με το μπρικι v3 ή v4 κλπ η γιατι οχι και λυση με n.25W χωρις προβλημα τραφικ μια χαρα!!!


Και μπροστά σε έναν icore είναι απλά οδοντογλυφίδες....

Το μέτρο σύγκρισης δεν είναι μόνο η επεξεργαστική ισχύς.

----------


## commando

Oρισμενες φορες με βγαζετε απο τα ρουχα μου ,σορρυ δηλαδη ποιο ειναι το μετρο συγκρισης ???στο AWMN νομιζω "πουλαμε" ταχυτερη ευρυζωνικοτητα στην καλυτερη τιμη προς αποδοση.
Δηλαδη μου προτεινεις για τα 7 if μου να παρω 3Χ433ΑΗ με τροφοδοτικα δηλαδη 140Χ3= περιπου 420 ευρω με 75Wmax οταν με ενα Ατομ 330 67 ευρω κ 70 οι τετραπλοι και 10 μνημη και 50ευρω ενα 24V pico+Psupply=200 και με 2 cores απο πανω και οσο τραβαει το εργαλειο bandwith και με το πολυ 35W ?
Σορυ αλλα σε 5 χρονια που θα κανεις αποσβεση τα 200 εξτρα θα τα εχω φαει σουβλακια.

----------


## yorgos

> Oρισμενες φορες με βγαζετε απο τα ρουχα μου ,σορρυ δηλαδη ποιο ειναι το μετρο συγκρισης ???στο AWMN νομιζω "πουλαμε" ταχυτερη ευρυζωνικοτητα στην καλυτερη τιμη προς αποδοση.
> Δηλαδη μου προτεινεις για τα 7 if μου να παρω 3Χ433ΑΗ με τροφοδοτικα δηλαδη 140Χ3= περιπου 420 ευρω με 75Wmax οταν με ενα Ατομ 330 67 ευρω κ 70 οι τετραπλοι και 10 μνημη και 50ευρω ενα 24V pico+Psupply=200 και με 2 cores απο πανω και οσο τραβαει το εργαλειο bandwith και με το πολυ 35W ?
> Σορυ αλλα σε 5 χρονια που θα κανεις αποσβεση τα 200 εξτρα θα τα εχω φαει σουβλακια.


You know what? I think your math is wrong dude! 
Σουβλάκι θα φάμε σίγουρα την τετάρτη όμως...

----------


## VFXCode

> Oρισμενες φορες με βγαζετε απο τα ρουχα μου ,σορρυ δηλαδη ποιο ειναι το μετρο συγκρισης ???στο AWMN νομιζω "πουλαμε" ταχυτερη ευρυζωνικοτητα στην καλυτερη τιμη προς αποδοση.
> Δηλαδη μου προτεινεις για τα 7 if μου να παρω 3Χ433ΑΗ με τροφοδοτικα δηλαδη 140Χ3= περιπου 420 ευρω με 75Wmax οταν με ενα Ατομ 330 67 ευρω κ 70 οι τετραπλοι και 10 μνημη και 50ευρω ενα 24V pico+Psupply=200 και με 2 cores απο πανω και οσο τραβαει το εργαλειο bandwith και με το πολυ 35W ?
> Σορυ αλλα σε 5 χρονια που θα κανεις αποσβεση τα 200 εξτρα θα τα εχω φαει σουβλακια.



Θα βάλεις 7 λινκ από ένα κουτί?? Και με τον θόρυβο?? Οτοασπίδες?

----------


## papashark

> Oρισμενες φορες με βγαζετε απο τα ρουχα μου ,σορρυ δηλαδη ποιο ειναι το μετρο συγκρισης ???στο AWMN νομιζω "πουλαμε" ταχυτερη ευρυζωνικοτητα στην καλυτερη τιμη προς αποδοση.
> Δηλαδη μου προτεινεις για τα 7 if μου να παρω 3Χ433ΑΗ με τροφοδοτικα δηλαδη 140Χ3= περιπου 420 ευρω με 75Wmax οταν με ενα Ατομ 330 67 ευρω κ 70 οι τετραπλοι και 10 μνημη και 50ευρω ενα 24V pico+Psupply=200 και με 2 cores απο πανω και οσο τραβαει το εργαλειο bandwith και με το πολυ 35W ?
> Σορυ αλλα σε 5 χρονια που θα κανεις αποσβεση τα 200 εξτρα θα τα εχω φαει σουβλακια.


To Δημοτικό με τέτοια αριθμητική πως το τελείωσες ?

3 χ 433 = 9 ifs
1 χ atom = 4 ifs

Oπότε για να βάλεις 7 ifs θέλεις 2 atom, οπότε θες και 200€ παραπάνω, άρα πας 400 vs 420 σύμφωνα με την αρηθμητική σου. 20€ διαφορά, αμελητέο νούμερο.

Αμα τα λινκ ήταν 6 ? 280€ με 2χ433, έναντι 400€ για 2χatom

Για να βάλεις 9 ifs, θες και παραπάνω λεφτά για atom από ότι για 433...

Αλλά και πάλι δεν συγκρινονται μόνο με βάση την τιμή και την απόδωση.

Υπάρχει ο παράγοντας σταθερότητα, το πόσο απλό είναι το σύστημα που οδηγεί σε πολύ λιγότερα πιθανά λάθη (αλήθεια μήπως έχεις κανα κανονικό τροφοδοτικό ? μόλις κάηκε στον 23), το πόσο ρεύμα καίει, το τι χρειάζετε από συντήρηση, καθάρισμα, κλπ, το μέγεθος, και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα όλα μαζί.

Και άλλο να καις 3χ10watt αντί για 2χ35, όπου εδώ είναι καθαρά οικολογικό το θέμα (γιατί η χρηματική απόσβεση από την οικονομία ρεύματος είναι μηδαμινή, 8760 ώρες/έτος * 40watt = 350Kwatt * 0.1€/Kw =35€/έτος....)

Στην οικονομία ρεύματος κερδίζεις σίγουρα όταν αντικαθιστάς το ενεργοβόρο Ρ4 σύστημα με >100Watt κατανάλωση, και έτσι κερδίζεις 70€/έτος

----------


## papashark

ωραία τα PC....

Βάλε και ένα motherboard μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό, και βλέπουμε  ::

----------


## shad0w

> Για να βάλεις 9 ifs, θες και παραπάνω λεφτά για atom από ότι για 433...


Υπάρχει dual pci riser για το mobo...Αλλά θεωρώ ότι το πάτε λίγο λάθος...Σημασία έχει πόσα μπορούν να βγούν απο τον κόμβο και όχι πόσα θές να βγούν...Άρα με βάση αυτό το κριτήριο επιλέγεις...Αν πάς για max 4(+4 αν έχεις pci dual riser) τότε είναι μία καλή πρόταση το mobo...Εγώ έχω ένα single core το οποίο είναι πολύ ικανοποιητική η απόδοση του...

----------


## nvak

Η φτηνότερη λύση είναι ένα ATX mobo.
Καθαρίζεις με 60W + 200€ + 1mikrotik + μικρή ευελιξία στην τοπολογία του κόμβου. 

Τα RB433 είναι η λύση πολυτελείας για μεγάλους κόμβους, σου δίνει ευελιξία να σκορπίσεις κεραίες σε όλη την ταράτσα, είναι ακριβή λύση σαν αρχική επένδυση, σαν αναβάθμιση και σαν επισκευή - αντικατάσταση.

Αν και απο όσο γνωρίζω, οι περισσότεροι μεγάλοι κόμβοι έχουν τουλάχιστον ένα PC και ένα ΡΒ, αν μη τι άλλο για να γίνεται παιχνίδι  ::  

Τα Atom 330 ουσιαστικά δεν είναι σε τίποτα καλά. Αν είχαμε πρόβλημα χώρου στην ταράτσα, ίσως να αντικαθιστούσαν κάποια pc !

----------


## shad0w

> Τα Atom 330 ουσιαστικά δεν είναι σε τίποτα καλά. Αν είχαμε πρόβλημα χώρου στην ταράτσα, ίσως να αντικαθιστούσαν κάποια pc !


ΠΟυ το στηρίζεις αυτό?

Και το RB είναι λύση πολυτελείας και κυρίως ευελιξίας όπως ανέφερες...Αλλά το ότι το ATX είναι καλύτερο απο ένα atom δεν βγάζει και ιδιαίτερο νόημα ειδικά όταν συγκρίνουμε ATXvsMicro-atx με rb!

----------


## commando

To δημοτικο αν πηγες θα ηξερες εφοσον δεν εισαι του 60 ολοι το τελειωσαμε διοτι απλα δεν μας κοβανε (δεν ειχε βαθμους).7ifs εβαλα ως παραδειγμα γιατι αυτα εχω και το atom παιρνει και 8πλο και οχι μονο 2 4πλους .Επισης υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις που ψηνονται.Απλα ειπα υπομονη για atom με 2+pci αλλιως 8πλος και καθαρισατε και παλι φθηνοτερα ερχεται απο 3 433ΑΗ.Θορυβο εγω με 7 λινκ δεν εχω και διαφοροι γνωστοι μου παλι τα ιδια,λιγο προσοχη στο απλωμα των συχνοτητων χρειαζεται.
Eπισης τα 10W που τα βρηκες εκανες τεστ?


```
Power Consumption ~3W without extension cards, maximum – 25W, 16W output to cards
```

Εγω ο,τι βλεπω γραφω αν θες και screenshot απο το μετρητη μου μια χαρα.
Ξερω οτι τα embedded ειναι τα αγαπημενα μερικων εμπορων και μη αλλα δυστυχως 7 χρονια τωρα το 90% προτιμά x86.
Βαλτο σαν προφητεια τοτε του χρονου ολοι ετσι θα παιζουν και εξω να πεσω παλι ΕΓΩ ετσι θα παιζω μα τον Ngia.
Ο σερβερ μου ειναι atom330 με ενα case cooler +pico 12V+ και σκληρο 400GB 7200 και διαφορα USB reader,bluetoothia κλπ.Το εργλαειο λεει 50VA max αρα καμια 40W,αν μπει green HDD ακομα λιγοτερο.Παντως με καμμια δεν ανεβαινει πιο πανω.
Στην ταρατσα με 2 ανεμιστηρια pentium 2,4 και atx τροφο λεει 85VA,το pico ερχεται σιγα σιγα ομως και το atom board προσεχως.

----------


## papashark

> To δημοτικο αν πηγες θα ηξερες εφοσον δεν εισαι του 60 ολοι το τελειωσαμε διοτι απλα δεν μας κοβανε (δεν ειχε βαθμους).


Α μπράβο, σε ευχαριστώ που μου εξήγησες πως τελείωσες το δημοτικό χωρίς να ξέρεις αριθμητική.  ::   ::  

Πάντως το "βάζω 8πλο στο atom και παίζω με 7 κάρτες" είναι για γέλια.... Aμα το πάμε έστι, βάλε και ΡΙΙΙ  :: 

Aπό την άλλη δεν περιμένω να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα, αδυνατείς να ακούσεις τον άλλο, και να δεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους σκέψεις.

Στην ταράτσα μου έχω διάφορα πράγματα.

Ενα 532, ένα bullet, ένα P4, και ένα 433ah.

Το 532 παίζει κάπου στα 3 χρόνια, και τώρα που το λέω δεν έχω ανοίξει εδώ και 3 χρόνια το κουτί να δω τι γίνεται μέσα...

Το bullet είναι ένα λινκ με dummy traffic για να δω την αξιοπιστία του.

Το 433ah από τότε που το πήρα, το έβαλα, και το έχω ξεχάσει.

Ο Ρ4 είχε αλλάξει 2 ανεμιστηράκια, κάθε 3μηνο ξεσκόνισμα, άμα είχε πάρα πολύ αέρα έκανε λίγο vibration ο ιστός και κουνιώντουσαν οι κάρτες και κόλαγε, (βρήκα κόλπο σε κάποια στιγμή και το έστρωσα), και δεν μπόρεσε να κλείσει 2 χρόνια στην ταράτσα γιατί σήμερα άρπαξε το τροφοδοτικό και έκαψε την Μobo (παλιογρουσούζη ποιος ξέρει τι έλεγες για τον κόμβο μου σήμερα !). Είναι το μόνο πράγμα που ασχολούμαι στην ταράτσα να το κρατάω ζωντανό, τα RB απλά έχω ξεχάσει την ύπαρξη τους....

----------


## commando

Ωραια !σου ανταλασσω το Bullet αν ειναι 5αρι για το νησι που το θελω,με ενα mobo+cpu+μνημη.Οχι οτι εκανα βουντου στον κομβο σου,αλλα ευχηθηκα να παρεις ενα Atom να γλυτωσω απο τα benchmark εγω και να τα κανεις εσυ,αλλα δεν πιστευα οτι θα βγει η ευχη μου.  ::   ::

----------


## vabiris

Ελεος ρε παιδια σαν το σκυλο με την γατα, το θεμα ειναι να το δοκιμασουμε στην πραξη και να δουμε αν αποδιδει με εναν 8πλο και τελος οι θεωριες, το εχει υλοποιησει κανεις ή θα το δοκιμασει κανείς?

----------


## commando

Οπως ειπα θα το δοκιμασω εγω αλλα μετα το καλοκαιρι δεν γινεται μεσα στη ζεστη να κανεις τετοιο project στη ταρατσα.

----------


## ysam

? Γιατί? Τα κομμάντα όταν έχει ήλιο πάνε προς νερού τους? Ωραίο κομμάντο είσαι εσύ.. Ξέρεις καμιά φορά εδώ στο Ελλάντα κάνει και βράδυ μετά τις 21:00 συνήθως.  ::   ::

----------


## commando

Ναι απλα μετα τις 2100 τα κομαντα εχουν νυχτερινη κρουση το λεει και το τραγουδι,λοκατζηδες στον αερα λοκατζηδες στο βουνο κολαση κανουν τη μερα και τη νυχτα πανικο.  ::   ::

----------


## grigoris

Για server πολυ καλη λυση ειναι κατι σε 780G με 5050e ή απο intel μερια G31 με e5200 (και κοστος κατω απο 100ε). Το δευτερο εχει σε idle 35w και max 60w. Ο atom ως γνωστον ειναι πιο αργος και απο τον θανατο... εκτος βεβαια και αν ειναι συνεχως idle.

----------


## commando

Μια διορθωση οσον αφορα τον αριθμο των pci εχω επιβεβαιωση απο τον Αγγλο οτι κανει αυτο
http://www.tranquilpc-shop.co.uk/acatal ... s.html#a91
Active riser (D210)
Οποτε εχουμε δυνατοτητα και 2 pci,τελικα.

----------


## shad0w

> Μια διορθωση οσον αφορα τον αριθμο των pci εχω επιβεβαιωση απο τον Αγγλο οτι κανει αυτο
> http://www.tranquilpc-shop.co.uk/acatal ... s.html#a91
> Active riser (D210)
> Οποτε εχουμε δυνατοτητα και 2 pci,τελικα.


Απο εκεί πήρα την πληροφορία για τις 2 pci...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Ωραια !σου ανταλασσω το Bullet αν ειναι 5αρι για το νησι που το θελω,με ενα mobo+cpu+μνημη.Οχι οτι εκανα βουντου στον κομβο σου,αλλα ευχηθηκα να παρεις ενα Atom να γλυτωσω απο τα benchmark εγω και να τα κανεις εσυ,αλλα δεν πιστευα οτι θα βγει η ευχη μου.


Εχω 2 atom επάνω, και πάω για τρίτο  ::

----------


## coffeex

> Ο atom ως γνωστον ειναι πιο αργος και απο τον θανατο... εκτος βεβαια και αν ειναι συνεχως idle.


grigoris νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλεις, εγώ έχω έναν server με τον απλό atom (όχι τον dual-core) και τρέχει Gentoo με Bind,Asterisk,Teamspeak,ftp,firewall,ntp,gentoo mirror και δεν μασάει τίποτα.

----------


## grigoris

> grigoris νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλεις, εγώ έχω έναν server με τον απλό atom (όχι τον dual-core) και τρέχει Gentoo με Bind,Asterisk,Teamspeak,ftp,firewall,ntp,gentoo mirror και δεν μασάει τίποτα.


αυτο λεω.. δεν κανει και τπτ! αλλα αν στησεις εναν game server ή streaming,etc δε θα δεις ασπρη μερα.
φανταζομαι οτι και ο server που αναφερθηκε στην προηγουμενη σελιδα τα ιδια θα τρεχει πανω κατω

----------


## Daemon

Παιδιά sorry, είμαι καινούργιος και δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι απλό.Πως θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε παραπάνω από δύο interface (pci riser >=2 pci cards =2 interfaces)?

----------


## shad0w

Με έναν 4πλό ή 8πλο:

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=129

http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=140

----------


## neoplan

Από bios πως πάτε? Εμένα έχει πάνω 0099 αν θυμάμαι καλά και κάποια στιγμή τα windows 2κ3 άρχισαν να εμφανίζουν "ntldr is missing" στο bootarisma.
Πρώτη λύση που προτείνουν για αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι ανανέωση bios. Το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν κατάφερε να γίνει το update. Κάποιο σφαλμα μ εβγαλε σχετικα με cmos. Τεσπα αν και το πρόβλημα πιστεύω οφείλεται στη σειρά που έχω βάλει να bootarei τις συσκευές (μιας και το ntldr είναι εκεί που πρέπει)

----------


## vabiris

Το έβγαλε και η Asrock με 2 θέσεις για μνήμες!!!

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.528490

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν το έβγαζε και με 2 pci θα είμασταν super...  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Το έβγαλε και η Asrock με 2 θέσεις για μνήμες!!!
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.528490



Αγοράστηκε και ξαναστήνεται ο server μου εκεί!

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> Το έβγαλε και η Asrock με 2 θέσεις για μνήμες!!!
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.528490
> 
> 
> 
> Αγοράστηκε και ξαναστήνεται ο server μου εκεί!


θα την επαιρνα για τον ρουτερ, αλλά φοβήθηκα μην τυχών δεν παίζει η κάρτα δικτυου με μικροτικ ή τιποτα άλλο και γιαυτό έβαλα την ιντελ που έχει δοκιμαστεί!

----------


## vabiris

> Αν το έβγαζε και με 2 pci θα είμασταν super...


όντως........

----------


## commando

οποιος θελει 8πλο εχω spare οποτε βαλτε αφοβα ,απλα τα ατομ της Ιντελ ειναι δοκιμασμενα πλεον ,στην αρχη πιλοτικα με 8 if στον κομβο μου.Χωρις ουτε ενα προβλημα εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου.Μολις βαλουμε και ενα Ν θα ενημερωσω γιατι μεχρι στιγμης τελικιαζω στα 150 mbit download και 230 forward κινηση.  ::

----------

